# How will I make my powertrain better on my golf2 cl 1990 syncro



## wagooon (Aug 25, 2010)

How will I make my powertrain better on my syncro ?

my engine has around 400hk but I don't think the powertrain will hold

how can I make my powertrain more sustainable?

Does anybody have the parts or the help I need?

It is a golf2 cl syncro 1990

Please how do i do ???????



Please!


----------



## anotherslammeddub (Nov 22, 2007)

swap out the syncro bits for haldex bits. more than capable of holding onto 400hk


----------



## Twinrocco's (Jan 8, 2009)

x2 the haldex system . eip tunning played with a syncro in the 90', it always seemed to have problems. An I saw the car up for sale. Pm me if you interestsd in selling you syncro system. I think it would be fun in my Scirocco!! Thanks & good luck !


----------

